# Can i put in rock in my tank from outside?



## Tundra9 (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a rock from outside and its one that you get from the stone yard and it has some quartz it in. I want to know if i can use it in my tank? I am boiling it right now to kill the bacteria on it.


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

your taking a big risk boiling rocks........They have been known to explode when boiled......I'm sure it doesnt happen often, but i do recall a guy in Oregon or Washington state that was killed from boiling rocks for his tank........Hit him in the head.......If i remember correctly, they dug pieces of rock out of the wall in the NEXT room.....Not a risk im going to take..........i have used rocks from outside, give them a good diluted bleach bath and scrubbing, then rinse, rinse,rinse,rinse,rinse then rinse some more


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

DON'T BOIL YOU ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!! yeah like FP said, some dude in Washington was killed when his rock exploded...you'll be fine my using a low concentrate of vinegar and water


----------



## Tundra9 (Mar 15, 2009)

oh ok.....i have been boiling for an hour....i will stop that now.....but am i alright using a outdoor rock?


----------



## MBilyeu (Nov 25, 2008)

Most of the time, yes. Make sure to scrub the outside with hot water and vinegar. Then I would put it in a separate container with water and do a pH test before you put it in and then the next day. If it doesn't raise your pH, you should be somewhat safe. There is always the risk of pesticides or other poisons if it has been in your yard for some time.


----------



## WisFish (Dec 16, 2008)

"*Can i put in rock in my tank from outside?"*

Depends on how big the rock is and how far you have to throw it!


----------



## Tundra9 (Mar 15, 2009)

lol funny WisFish!! Its big enough to put through the tank!! lol
Anyways i have it in my tank and watching the water parameters closely


----------

